# IH 460 utility need advice



## JWR991 (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a 460 international utility I have 2 questions that I would like to get answered if possible 

On the serial number plate there is the 4 digit year code which the first 2 numbers are 27 which should indicate its a 1959 460 There is also a P and a Y on the plate I would like to know what they stand for. 

My second question is this There is no fast hitch on the tractor any suggestions on how I add one and what difficulties do you forsee. 

My first thought is to add the hitch and tie in the hydraulic cylinder into the 2 rear remotes on the tractor 

Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what the P and Y mean, but I'd suspect they indicate the type of engine and variant of the 460 platform (in this case the Utility model). Here's the info on it from Tractordata.com. They list the starting serial numbers for each year of production.

As for a Fast Hitch, you'd probably be best off finding a 460 in a salvage yard and pulling it as a complete assembly. The Fast Hitch models usually had a second hydraulic control valve that controlled the drawbar independent of the rear remotes. You'd want to pull that control valve as well. I don't know what salvage yards are available in your area, but I have used All States Ag Parts a few times and they seem to have a decent selection. They have several locations, and they ship parts as well. For parts breakdowns of the hitch, go here and search for 460. You will want to select the 460 International version, not the Farmall one.


----------



## JWR991 (Mar 28, 2011)

*P and Y*

I found out that P stands for Independant PTO

Y Stands for 12gpm Hydraulic Pump

Thanks

John


----------



## roadhaven (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a 460 Utility tractor. While grading our driveway there was a clunking noise in the hydraulic system area. I raised the blade and went to my shop. The blade would not lower or raise again. I removed the hydraulic pump, that does also have a power steering pump incorporated to it. The gear on the pump had some damage and the gear that it meshes to had some teeth busted. It looks like a washer was involved somewhere also. The problem started with the larger gear coming loose and not meshing properly. I have removed the bolt holding the larger gear, that is on a splined shaft but cannot remove if from the shaft to get it out of the housing. What do I have to do to move the shaft rear word to remove and replace the damaged gear?


----------



## sirwinston (Apr 5, 2016)

IH 460 utility gas sheet metal confusion question . I'm in the process of trying replace my [ hood grill housing, and grill ] The replacement parts I've found are larger than the original ???? I"ve since been told that the parts that fit the 460 utility are the same as those that are for a 340 . My original issue IH 460 parts catalog shoes those parts as specific to the 460 . Whats going on ???? Advice welcomed !


----------

